# 2010/2011 Demo Days



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Back again for the sixth year, I'll be maintaining a list of ski and snowboard demo days.

Please let me know of any that you hear of, the more details (a web link is particularly helpful) you can provide the better.

NOTE: Please click on the Date (ex: *Nov 29-30*) to be taken to the calendar page for the event, which contains as much info as I was able to find.  Additionally you can check the link to the resort website at the end of each listing for more info.

*November 2010*
_*Nov 27-28* at *Sunday River* - Annual Demo Days: http://www.sundayriver.com/EventsActivities/EventsCalendar/index.html_

*December 2010*
_*Dec 03* at *Gore Mountain* - Sports Page Blowout Demo & $29 Day!: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=90_
_*Dec 04-05* at *Loon Mountain* - Burton Demo Day: http://www.loonmtn.com/info/winter/EventDetails.aspx?page=/collagepages/Events/Burton_Demo.aspx.xml_
*Dec 10* at *Loon Mountain* - Ken Jones Ski Mart Demo Day: http://www.kenjonesskimart.com/Events.aspx
*Dec 11-12* at *Sugarloaf* - Demo Days: http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/index.html
*Dec 11-12* at *Hunter Mountain* - Consumer Demo Days: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=
*Dec 18* at *Waterville Valley* - Demo Day: http://www.waterville.com/calendar/47/10-Demo-Day
*Dec 18* at *Mount Snow* - Demo Day: http://mountsnow.com/events/event-calendar
*Dec 18* at *Loon Mountain* - Demo Day: http://www.loonmtn.com/info/winter/EventDetails.aspx?page=/collagepages/Events/Demo Day1.aspx.xml
*Dec 19* at *Jiminy Peak* - Potter Brothers Demo Days: http://potterbrothers.com/demo.php

*January 2011*
*Jan 15* at *Ski Sundown* - Colorado Ski Shop Demo: http://www.skisundown.com/worxcms_published/events_page127.shtml

*February 2011*


*March 2011*


*April 2011*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay, let's kick this thread off with one returning event.  I'll be on the lookout for more as I have time.  If anyone has any to add I'm all ears, preferably with links to more information (resorts websites, etc..).


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright, one more.  It appears that more areas haven't updated their calendars yet...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunday Dec. 19th  Jiminy Peak  Demo day is free.

A discount lift ticket can be purchased for $29.95 from Potterbrothers ski shops.  either at one of the 4 city stores or online.  (The tickets are not yet available.)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sunday Dec. 19th  Jiminy Peak  Demo day is free.
> 
> A discount lift ticket can be purchased for $29.95 from Potterbrothers ski shops.  either at one of the 4 city stores or online.  (The tickets are not yet available.)



Added it, thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sunday Dec. 19th  Jiminy Peak  Demo day is free.
> 
> A discount lift ticket can be purchased for $29.95 from Potterbrothers ski shops.  either at one of the 4 city stores or online.  (The tickets are not yet available.)



What brands?  And kudos for Jiminy holding it on a Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> What brands?  And kudos for Jiminy holding it on a Sunday.



Check the link I posted at the beginning of the thread: http://potterbrothers.com/demo.php

SKI: Rossignol, K2, Volkl, Line, Atomic, Dynastar & Scott


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

whoops

was hoping for Fischer.  Really want to try out the Motive 80


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

Added Sundown demo day.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunter is having their demo days Dec 11th and 12th.

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2010)

moresnow said:


> Hunter is having their demo days Dec 11th and 12th.
> 
> http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=



Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2010)

Added a couple for Loon and one for Sunday River.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.waterville.com/calendar/47/10-Demo-Day

Dec 12th, Waterville valley.

Now, go merge the ski swap thread in ski conv with mine next to yours, and sticky mine.  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2010)

tcharron said:


> http://www.waterville.com/calendar/47/10-Demo-Day
> 
> Dec 12th, Waterville valley.
> 
> Now, go merge the ski swap thread in ski conv with mine next to yours, and sticky mine.  :-D



Added the demo day.  I'll look into the other thing.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 12, 2010)

December 18th, Mount Snow:

http://mountsnow.com/events/event-calendar


----------



## Rushski (Dec 2, 2010)

One of the Ken Jones shops is doing $40 at loon for their demo day (got an email) at loon on Dec. 10th.  Their site doesn't detail it out too well.

http://www.kenjonesskimart.com/Events.aspx


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

Added a couple of events.  Thanks guys!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2010)

*Sugarloaf 12/11-12/12*

Sugarloaf this weekend.  $5. http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/index.html


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sugarloaf this weekend.  $5. http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/index.html



Thanks, I had it up there, but they changed the dates on me.  It's correct now.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, I had it up there, but they changed the dates on me.  It's correct now.



Yeah, for some reason I had thought it was later too.  Probably just coulda PM'd you.  Thanks.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

Okemo - March 5: Spring Demo Day sponsored by Mary Davis Realtor & Associates. This event is open to the public and features top brands of the latest gear from a variety of ski, snowboard and snowshoe companies.  Snowsports enthusiasts can visit the demo tent area to test-drive the latest in equipment at no charge. A credit card imprint and signed waiver is required.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.gunstock.com/news/events/piches_demo-days/

15th and 16th of this month @ gunstock


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

*Saddleback Demo Program*

*Demo Program*​​ Saddleback has teamed up with the industry's leading ski manufacturers - K2, Elan, Dynastar, Volkl, Rossignol, and Salomon  - to offer you a chance to demo (with the option to buy) the most  technologically advanced skis of the season. From expert carving skis,  to all-mountain powder and twin tips, we can offer you professional  advice on what will work best for you. The demo program costs $50.00 per  day, and you can try up to four pairs of skis that day. If you decide  to take your favorite pair home, you pay the depreciated value minus a  full credit for every day you demo.


----------



## hammer (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ken Jones of Nashua demo day*

Ken Jones of Nashua is having their demo day at Mount Sunapee on Thursday, March 10th.  Lift ticket, demos, and lunch on the "beach" for $35.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 28, 2011)

The Manchester Ken Jones is having a late March demo.  They had a good showing of brands in December, so guessing it should be decent...

May hit that, even though doing the Sunapee next week.  Good deals to ski on upcoming skis.

http://www.kenjonesskimart.com/Events.aspx


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

anybody hitting Okemo tomorrow?


> Join Mary Davis Real Estate at the Solitude Base Area and test out some great products at the annual spring demo. Rossignol, Blizzard, Salomon, Atomic, Kastle, Rhythm Snowboards, Bean Snowboarding, Global Mind Elevation and more will showcase NEXT seasons equipment! Plus, there will also be a 2011 Subaru and Audi on display, as well as, Okemo's groomers for all to view!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 9, 2011)

*3/19 and 3/20  Demo Days @ Guntock*

Piche Demo Days March 18 and 19


Piches will be offering on mountain demos of skis and other gear March 19 and 20. 8:30am-3pm. Vokyll, Nordica and more in front of the Gunstock Ski Club 


Let's hope there is still snow......


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright, I guess I dropped the ball on this thread this year.  There's always next season, right?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Alright, I guess I dropped the ball on this thread this year.  There's always next season, right?



maybe you should get an intern to do this stuff :flame:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> maybe you should get an intern to do this stuff :flame:



No kidding! :dunce:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> maybe you should get an intern to do this stuff :flame:





bvibert said:


> No kidding! :dunce:



Looks like Gary should start planning the thread now!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like Gary should start planning the thread now!



i'm a thinker, not a doer.  but you can run it if you like.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be taking applications for next year's demo day's intern starting in May.  Get your applications ready...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'll be taking applications for next year's demo day's intern starting in May.  Get your applications ready...



You better make sure Greg ups the amount of PM's you can have in your box.....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm a thinker, not a doer.  but you can run it if you like.



I don't demo skis so I'll have to pass on this great opportunity.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You better make sure Greg ups the amount of PM's you can have in your box.....



I think he already did.  Why, you planning on applying multiple times?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I don't demo skis so I'll have to pass on this great opportunity.



Neither do I


----------

